# Cats and dogs together



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

If anyone has any cute pictures of their cats and dogs, I'd like to see them. Here are a couple of Muffin rubbing on my sheltie Frosty


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

So cute! They match!

Those are some great pics. It really shows of their similar coloring.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Blitz is a week older than Riddle, our dane pup









Blitz and Zephyr, our 2 1/2 year old dane









All three









The rest of the kitties aren't big on the dogs. This is my kitty at my parent's place with their poodle last Christmas


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

rightsaidfed, they do match, I noticed that too.

kayla, cute! Your pup is almost as big as your adult great dane.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Zoey bosses the dogs around. She hates my son's dogs. When she makes her scarey yells at his dogs, my dogs will go give her a kiss. They are each 10 times her size, so she usually shuts up so they will leave her alone. It's funny that she doesn't attack them.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

sylvester and simba (newf)


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

kayla baxter said:


> The rest of the kitties aren't big on the dogs. This is my kitty at my parent's place with their poodle last Christmas


These pictures are spectacular! I get a big kick out of them (as a person who's never had a dog). This picture takes the cake.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Gabriel (kitty) and Ellie, both now at the Rainbow Bridge (oh, and Emma's butt off to the right!):









Gabriel (kitty) and Emma, both now at the RB:









Lincoln (kitty, now at the RB) and Sam:









Calvin (kitty) and Rachel:









Jonah as a kitten and Sam:


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

These are older pics from the old place, they are too playful at the new house to get good shots of them yet.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous pics!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

No pictures but great tail: 18 months ago I trapped Mystique (I TNR on a regular basis) and moved her into my friend's Cattery, where we had several other cats from the same colony. They were young enough to be resocialized and all five except Mystique have been placed into Forever Homes. Mystique would not let us pet her; we could step over her, around her, but could not pet her. She barely tolerated getting a treat from her hand. About three months ago friend introduced her two large dogs to Mystique--love at first sight. It's as though she is in heat. (She was pregnant when I trapped her.) Mystique purred, head butted the dogs, went in and around their feet. Soft eyes for the first time. Mystique is now accepting my friend touching her, even when the dogs aren't around. More work needs to be done before she is placeable, but a great move forward.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

These two get the most time together, they get along pretty well:














































But there was this once - two of the other family pets; the cat is pretty psycho so it's rare that she'll get that close to another animal in a relaxed manor and the dog doesn't often like other animals around that close either:










More often it looks like this (ok, maybe not this bad most of the time... but she wants the dogs to leave her alone for the most part):










Blaze gets along with both dogs but never had a decent picture of them together, I have one of him and both dogs all trying to sit on me but his face is totally washed out.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, and I want to share this one, it's a recent picture that makes me laugh... cat was dead in the heat (~25 degrees is about as high as it gets here):



And then I saw this one... the dog that doesn't eat her dinner loses out!










I'd have great pictures to share if I shared my best friend's pictures. Her dog - a black & white Springer Spaniel, and cat - a dilute torbie, get along fantastic. She sent me a picture of them recently where the dog was half sleeping on top of the cat... the way they play together is crazy, that cat puts up with so much...


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of cats with dogs. 

The last one on page one with the dog and three cats is just priceless!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My favorite topic! Loving these kitties and doggies together. here are my kids

Moxie and Ninja

















































































Ninja loves Moxie. Moxie only tolerates Ninja because she loves me and she knows I love him.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So cute everybody!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's more I took today, I swear these were grooming eachother before I reached for my phone, Zoey and Frosty:









This is my other dog, Shiner, with Muffin:









And I thought this one was funny, these two are just warming up to eachother:


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Jack (the cat) and Duke (the kuvasz) relaxing, unsual as Jack doesn't normally care for Duke but does like my other dogs : )


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

These were sent to me today by one of our fosters who currently has a litter of kittens AND puppies!


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

My dog Farley loooooves cats. I often find all three of these guys sleeping next to or on each other.

































This was Bruce a puppy me and my roommate "fostered". He loved Loki.


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't post here often but I couldn't resist this thread. This is my Boston Indy and his Siamese cat Luigi, pictures taken about 8 years ago I think. They were best pals. Luigi passed away three years ago at 17yrs of age


----------



## blossombeautiful (Jul 21, 2012)

camel, that kitty is sooooo tiny!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, that last picture is so adorable!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That Boston bull and the Siamese is so sweet.


----------

